# agent's first watercooling loop.



## agent00skid (Jul 14, 2015)

Finally I believe I have all the doodads I need to get this watercooling thing rolling.

Going to keep a live update of things... First up.





GPU without cooler. Though I think Club 3D forgot to cool the VRAM... Tsk.


Edit 1:

And one GPU done. Think I went a bit happy on the goop though. :S

 

Edit 2:

GPU's finished...
 

and on to CPU.


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 14, 2015)

Update 3:

Rads cleaned up and ready to go.


 

The case is getting rad.


----------



## Loosenut (Jul 14, 2015)

Looking good, can't wait to see how it ends up


----------



## RCoon (Jul 14, 2015)

agent00skid said:


>



That's the strangest thermal paste application I've seen in a while. Any reason you didn't just do a blob the shape of a grain of rice?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 14, 2015)

RCoon said:


> That's the strangest thermal paste application I've seen in a while. Any reason you didn't just do a blob the shape of a grain of rice?


was wondering about that also xD


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 14, 2015)

I tried to make a cross as the instructions said, but I ended up pushing out too much, so made it in 1 go. :S

Update 4:

Pumping hard. (I hope)


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jul 14, 2015)

RCoon said:


> That's the strangest thermal paste application I've seen in a while. Any reason you didn't just do a blob the shape of a grain of rice?



I bet he does like that with ketchup too...


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 14, 2015)

RCoon said:


> That's the strangest thermal paste application I've seen in a while. Any reason you didn't just do a blob the shape of a grain of rice?


It's also *way* too much. Nice looking rads and pump/res combo though. I like how the rads don't seem to thick, at least in the pictures.

If the OP doesn't mind me asking, how much did the components come out to cost wise? Type of currency too just for clarity if you're willing to indulge me.


----------



## Norton (Jul 14, 2015)

Nice job! 

Your loop would probably run just fine with the 3x120mm rad all by itself. I folded with an overclocked 7970 using just a single 140mm (a thick one w/2 fans) and temps never got above 48C


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 14, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> It's also *way* too much. Nice looking rads and pump/res combo though. I like how the rads don't seem to thick, at least in the pictures.
> 
> If the OP doesn't mind me asking, how much did the components come out to cost wise? Type of currency too just for clarity if you're willing to indulge me.



Yup, way too much. Forgot how easy it is to use too much. The other GPU and CPU was much better. 

And price for watercooling + fans was 6200 DKK, or around 825 Euros.



Norton said:


> Nice job!
> 
> Your loop would probably run just fine with the 3x120mm rad all by itself. I folded with an overclocked 7970 using just a single 140mm (a thick one w/2 fans) and temps never got above 48C



120? Pfft, I'm running 140mm all around. Felt like the only way to go with watercooling was overkill.


----------



## Norton (Jul 14, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> 120? Pfft, I'm running 140mm all around. Felt like the only way to go with watercooling was overkill.



Are you using XSPC rads AND fittings? If so you may want to consider testing your loop outside of the case first, iirc @sneekypeet did some reviews on XSPC gear/kits and had some issues with leakage and/or fittings loosening up on him.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 14, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> Felt like the only way to go with watercooling was overkill.


there no such thing as "Overkill" when it come to watercooling


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 14, 2015)

Norton said:


> Are you using XSPC rads AND fittings? If so you may want to consider testing your loop outside of the case first, iirc @sneekypeet did some reviews on XSPC gear/kits and had some issues with leakage and/or fittings loosening up on him.



Only rads are XSPC. Fittings are EKWB.

Update 5:

Getting windy.
  

And GPU's join the fun.


----------



## peche (Jul 14, 2015)

RCoon said:


> That's the strangest thermal paste application I've seen in a while. Any reason you didn't just do a blob the shape of a grain of rice?


failed "X" application method maybe... IMHO there is so much paste.... 



Ferrum Master said:


> I bet he does like that with ketchup too...


ketchup, BBQ, maio, shampoo and dont know what more!



agent00skid said:


> Yup, way too much. Forgot how easy it is to use too much. The other GPU and CPU was much better.


well.....


Norton said:


> Are you using XSPC rads AND fittings? If so you may want to consider testing your loop outside of the case first, iirc @sneekypeet did some reviews on XSPC gear/kits and had some issues with leakage and/or fittings loosening up on him.


i have heard that too....



GreiverBlade said:


> there no such thing as "Overkill" when it come to watercooling


i wish 3X 360 rads, 2x420 and rigid cooper tubing... on a full desk case! agreed, the world "overkill" is no gona fit on watercooling systems....




agent00skid said:


> Only rads are XSPC. Fittings are EKWB.
> 
> Update 5:
> 
> ...


awesome !!


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 14, 2015)

Update 6:

Tubing it all together.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 14, 2015)

Did you test this setup outside the case to check for leaks before installing it in the system? Have paper towel ready if you start to see leaks anywhere and kill the power instantly if you do see some. Looks like a nice loop man. GL!

edit... Also what sort of fluid are you using? Distilled water? Any additives?


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 14, 2015)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Did you test this setup outside the case to check for leaks before installing it in the system? Have paper towel ready if you start to see leaks anywhere and kill the power instantly if you do see some. Looks like a nice loop man. GL!
> 
> edit... Also what sort of fluid are you using? Distilled water? Any additives?



Distilled water with additive.

Update 7:

Loop filled and bubbles being chased.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 14, 2015)

Looks good. One minor issue I see and it could be because you are not completed yet. But it appears all your fans are in pull config, which means all of them are dumping the heat pulled from the water back into the case. Don't see any exhaust? Unless the Front panel rad or the top rad are used for exhaust?


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 14, 2015)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Looks good. One minor issue I see and it could be because you are not completed yet. But it appears all your fans are in pull config, which means all of them are dumping the heat pulled from the water back into the case. Don't see any exhaust? Unless the Front panel rad or the top rad are used for exhaust?



Top is exhaust. No filter up there, so not much choice really. Only fan that's pulling is bottom one. Also have a side panel fan for keeping neutral to positive pressure.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 14, 2015)

Might want to consider making the front panel a pull config then. Seems restrictive with all the venting slots and front cover. Heat will rise so it will be nice with the top being the exhaust.


----------



## Loosenut (Jul 14, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> Distilled water with additive.
> 
> Update 7:
> 
> Loop filled and bubbles being chased.


With a separate PSU for "chasing da bubbles"... The only way to go.


----------



## Finners (Jul 14, 2015)

What fans are these? 

Build looks very nice, personally wouldn't bother with the bottom 140mm rad but like you say there is no such thing as overkill


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 14, 2015)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Might want to consider making the front panel a pull config then. Seems restrictive with all the venting slots and front cover. Heat will rise so it will be nice with the top being the exhaust.



I'm not sure I understand? Currently the front is pushing into the case, along with the bottom one pulling, and then the top pushes out of the case. And then there's the PSU pulling air out, and a side panel fan pulling air in.



Finners said:


> What fans are these?
> 
> Build looks very nice, personally wouldn't bother with the bottom 140mm rad but like you say there is no such thing as overkill



Fractal Design Venturi HP-14 PWM.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 14, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> I'm not sure I understand? Currently the front is pushing into the case, along with the bottom one pulling, and then the top pushes out of the case. And then there's the PSU pulling air out, and a side panel fan pulling air in.



Yeah that is the exact setup I was talking about. Sounds like you're on point!


----------



## FireFox (Jul 14, 2015)

Nice setup @agent00skid 



ZenZimZaliben said:


> Did you test this setup outside the case to check for leaks before installing it in the system?


I know it's Insane but i never test my setup outside the case.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 14, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Nice setup @agent00skid
> 
> 
> I know it's Insane but i never test my setup outside the case.



Just a precaution. I was like you, but learned the hard way at the expense of a very nice video card at the time...lol.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 14, 2015)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Just a precaution. I was like you, but learned the hard way at the expense of a very nice video card at the time...lol.


Agree with you.
Just once it happened that the video card's fitting was leaking and all what i said was Amen.


----------



## 2big2fail (Jul 14, 2015)

Nice first build, but that those radiators are total overkill for those heat sources. The dual 140 in the front w/push+pull could have handled the both gpus and cpu without trouble. Not that this is a criticism, I made the same mistake myself.


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 5, 2015)

And now it's finished with the Corsair Link Commander Mini to control the fans. Been running fine for a few weeks now.

Finished managing cables.





Close up of the Commander Mini. (Back panel was a tight fit, so didn't feel like removing it to get better pictures.)




And what was left over of the tubing I bought. (Xperia E1 for scale.)


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 4, 2015)

Anyone knows why this is happening?


 
Not sure how obvious it is on the picture, but the tubing has sort of flattened itself.


----------



## Norton (Sep 4, 2015)

Tubing is too thin to hold its shape for that much of a bend- upsize that piece from 1/2" OD to 5/8" OD along with an appropriate set of fittings.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 4, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> Anyone knows why this is happening?
> View attachment 67804
> Not sure how obvious it is on the picture, but the tubing has sort of flattened itself.


You can use something like this to help them hold their shape:

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/swco625.html


----------



## Jetster (Sep 4, 2015)

Or some 90s


----------



## m4gicfour (Sep 4, 2015)

Nice beard.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 4, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I know it's Insane but i never test my setup outside the case



I don't either. I always install everything in the system as finished product, but I do testby powering the pump on only. That way, if there's a leak, it won't damage anything since nothing is being powered. After being leak free, then I wire all the power to components.



agent00skid said:


> Finished managing cables.



Looks great, nice work. 
Food for thought: with a couple extra fittings, you could eliminate quite a bit of that excess tubing, cleaning up the look.



t_ski said:


> You can use something like this to help them hold their shape:
> 
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/swco625.html



Does that stuff really work? I've never used it but I've seen it on plenty of other builds.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 4, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Does that stuff really work? I've never used it but I've seen it on plenty of other builds.


I used it on a build before.  It works fine on thin-walled tubing.  Since then I've used thicker tubing.


----------

